# Battlefield 2 crashes at loading screen(vista)



## punwisp (May 11, 2008)

Issues Ive seen about this had to do with a "laptop" This is about my desktop, thus a different issue.

Anyway here are my specs.

Windows Vista Home Base
manufacture: Dell
Model: Inspiration 531
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Duel Core Processor 3800+ 2.01 GHz
Memory(Ram): 1022 MB
System Type: 32-bit Operating System
Video Card: Nividia GeForce 8600GT

Battlefield 2142 works perfectly fine on my computer, on this game i played it after I installed battlefield 2(I got the collectors edition) and it worked fine(this is on SP) only it was a bit laggy/slow. Then I installed the whole thing, and i put click on the icon and it would show a loading screen, that woudl go poof then a black screen blinks up and then nothing happends.

This is what ive tried

compatibility techniques(with properties)
Couple tricks i learned online
updated direct X
updated My drivers
and some other things.

In my opinion its Vista, I don't know why it doesn't like this game... Can anyone assist me? Brand new game I got, I got tired of playing the same games over and over...

While installing only 1 error came up a few times

"Battlefield 2 was only tested on 32 bit color"\

Only error I got.
Can anyone give me a simple solution(Buying another computer isn't a solution, this is brand new.)

Also I would like to note I waited a WEEK INA HALF just to receive a confirmation email from this site to make a account.


----------



## punwisp (May 11, 2008)

Must be someone who can offer a solution... I spent all my money buying this game and its not working :/, please.... Ive spent hours trying to figure out the solution/problem....


----------



## lostTime (Jan 1, 1970)

sound's familiar ,
seems to be that vista systems not being able to play games but i see more posts about vists/hi-end cards 
some pple are getting around this by useing older drivers or spicific ones

too bad there are no old drivers for the BFG 9800 GX2 1gig

i can't get wow installed or gears of war to run smooth


----------



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

go to 

documents > battlefield 2 > profiles > defualt


look for VideoSettings.setResolution [email protected]

change the resolution around. I dont know what will work for your pc. Try setting it to your Native Resolution for your monitor.


----------



## Prizzbone (May 25, 2008)

BF2 is the best game ever, play it all the time. But unfortunetly it is a pain the the butt to keep running, xp or vista. Here is what I do when out of nowhere it blacks out on me (goes black after the splash screen or right after loading). 1st off, make sure you have patch 1.41 installed, if you have the complete collection and did a full install, it should already be patched, if not, download the patch(http://www.ea.com/official/battlefield/battlefield2/us/downloads.jsp)
and go from there. Next, reinstall dx9, taht fixes my problem 9 out of 10 times, I am not sure what happens, but it does it a lot. If it still does't work, go into My Docs> Battlefield 2 > and delete teh profiles folder. Don't worry, once you log in and retrieve your account it will recreate the folder, but your settings will be lost. of coursem, check to make sure your drivers are up to date. oh yeah, make sure your gfx card is compatible, Ionce dinked aroung for hours with it only to find out that a geforce 5500 doesn't work, no matter what.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

Guys, I have a similar problem. A year ago (damn, I lost my warranty) I bought BF2 Complete Collection. It was the best game ever. I have Windows Vista (watch my pc's specs) and it ran perfectly until I stopped playing for a while and some DVD's files were erased - Special Forces and autorun files. But 6 months after I bought it, Vista started to take me out of the game and into the desktop, closing the game. I tried changing the screen resolution, installing the patch and reinstalling it. It didn't work. What can I do?


----------



## Helter23 (May 3, 2007)

right click on the desktop icon of BF2 and select properties then select the tab compatibility at the bottom of this page u will see privilege level. select the "Run this program as an administrator"...that should work!(at least it did for me)


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks, but it didn't work. I need to execute it always as administrator, because Vista doesn't let you to play online without doing that.


----------

